# New CZ 75b Duo Tone Owner



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I'll be picking up my new CZ later this week. Any advice for prepping it before the first shoot? If I understand correctly this gun has a blued slide, and a nickel plated frame. Any recommendations for caring for the finish?

Thanks!


----------

